# Natural Fork



## carbonspy (Oct 10, 2012)

I found this fork while walking in the mountains, I'm not sure what type of wood this is, but its pretty dense.










I used a knife to shave the bark off, (it was hard to peel) and a handsaw to cut off the knobs.










As you can see, the quality of the wood is great.










I created the basic shape of the slingshot with a craft knife.

















I rasped it to the final shape. It took me a few hours, I had blisters on my hands after the job was done.










I used sandpaper to smoothen it out, working my way down from the rough to the very fine.










Finished product:










I drilled a hole on both sides of the fork, as well as a groove, so I can attach the rubber both methods in future. 
I also made a rubber sheath for it.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow !!! 
That is a stunning fork !! 
Great job on the sheath too


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done. Looks great.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow cs, you worked your can off on that hunk of wood and the quality shows. It's a beauty, and your leather and rubber work is cool too. Nice stitching. How many hours you suppose went into that creation? Well done sir.


----------



## carbonspy (Oct 10, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Wow cs, you worked your can off on that hunk of wood and the quality shows. It's a beauty, and your leather and rubber work is cool too. Nice stitching. How many hours you suppose went into that creation? Well done sir.


The slingshot took about 10 hours, the leather took about 3 hours.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you've done this before. Very fine results.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

What fork clearance do you have?
I like to try this attachment but I think my fork clearance (2") is too small for both 'shooting methods'.
Right now I shoot OTT only.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice fork and holster bud. Nice to meet ya and thanks for showing the steps you took in producing that fine fork







any plans to stain/wax/oil?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, all things look real good.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellence at its best


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You did a real fine job on your new slingshot and the accessories to go with it. That wood looks very strong. Do you know the species?

You are quite a craftsman, I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic work, CS!! Man, I love the sheath, too. You definitely have a gift for this hobby!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang Diddlie!!! That's a right fine rig you have crafted for yourself! Top notch all around. Nice work!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

That,s a amazing peice of work wonderful find and lots of labour looks like it really payed off.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent job on that! you might want to wear a glove on your hand while rasping. lol


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome, great job you done !
Good shooting


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing job!!! One of the best"Homemade Slingshots" posts I've ever saw in the last few days.








Simply EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Real nice, man.


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

good on ya mate


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice. Good job!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Wow dude, smooth and roundish like Salma Hayek in "From dusk till dawn"








That rasp, photo #6: what is it? Looks handy.
Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

excellent work, thanks for sharing the pics of the work in progress. nice and well done the sheath too.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

you certainly know what you are doing!


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

really, fantastic!


----------



## msasso (Nov 7, 2012)

carbonspy said:


> I found this fork while walking in the mountains, I'm not sure what type of wood this is, but its pretty dense.


I am interested in how you mounted the bands. Is that a tube within a tube? and is there a ball inserted in the tube on the front side or did you pull through a loop of tubing? Maybe you could throw up a pic? Very nice slingshot

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic and unique shape!!! Well done








Cheers!!
Q


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Very Impressive. I love your shape too. Hats off to you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Brilliant! Holly finishes up like that as does beech but from the bark I can say that it is not Holley or Beech. Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent work!

You have some skills there buddy.


----------

